# feed



## deogan (Oct 10, 2007)

How often should I feed my cichlids? Earlier I was feeding them twice a day. But then the water started becoming very dirty. Now I am feeding them once a day. Water is good. But will it effect their growth? They are about 2 inches big.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I feed my cichlids every other day, or once a day with small feedings. They grow and get along fine.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow they dont eat much do they


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Mine usually get fed once a day, but my Midas is such a pig that he begs for food twice a day, and I am a sucker so I give in sometimes. The others usually try to forage algae off their rocks all day too.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

kbjunior8 said:


> Wow they dont eat much do they


Actually, they eat a good amount. They eat every other day but the portions are large, and I always give them a variety- Such as frozen krill, prawn, market shrimp, beefheart, pellets, veggies, etc. It would be a lot of trouble to go through every day. On the days they dont get large feeding though they usually get a little snack of a few pellets.


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Any idea what my Midas would like as a treat? He likes bloodworms and his pellets, but he won't eat feeder fish (those things are gross anyway) or even frozen krill. I want to have something to give him every once in a while when he behaves  

Off topic though, it's a good thing I got him out of the tank with the rest of my cichlids. He's turned the corner on the whole violence thing and become extremely territorial. I'd hate to see what would happen if he wasn't alone in there! Whenever I vaccum the thing out, he constantly tries to attack the vaccum. And if I've got my arm in there rearranging, he's always trying to attack me! I've got to be really quick about it and make aggressive movements with my hand to keep from being bitten It's kind of scary!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Eraserhead said:


> Off topic though, it's a good thing I got him out of the tank with the rest of my cichlids. He's turned the corner on the whole violence thing and become extremely territorial.


THey all do.

And about treats, just experiment with different things and see what he likes. Each fish is different. I dont have a midas, but I did have a trimac, which are very similar, and he loved anything meaty- Beefheart (with some garlic), prawn, etc.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

you guys feed only once a day i feed twice a day flake in morning pellet at night they also get some roman lettece once in a while


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Water is good. But will it effect their growth? They are about 2 inches big.


If feeding them twice a day makes the water dirty, do you really want them to grow quickly and make even more waste? It won't stunt them, maybe slow them down a bit, but dirty water is much worse. Most cichlids will eat all the food they are offered, so don't assume they are starving if they beg. Do you have room for all your fish when they get full grown?


----------



## deogan (Oct 10, 2007)

emc7 said:


> If feeding them twice a day makes the water dirty, do you really want them to grow quickly and make even more waste? It won't stunt them, maybe slow them down a bit, but dirty water is much worse.


Point taken. I do not want my fish tank to look bad. I will feed them only once.



emc7 said:


> Do you have room for all your fish when they get full grown?


I have just upgraded to 125 gallon tank to accomodate and keep my loved ones comfortable.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Great, I wish I had a tank that big.


----------

